# Siberite



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Has any one got a picture of the Hull trawler Siberite H378 wrecked 26 March 1935. The position for the wreck on the island of Hoy of the SIBERITE is given as 58 52 15N, 003 25 45W, or bearing 351 degrees 12 miles from Dunnet Head. Many thanks


----------

